# How to sell UK shares in NZ (paper cert)



## Grombomble

I am trying to sell a UK share (Vectura) in NZ. I no longer have a UK bank account and I hold the share certificate in paper form. I filled in around 10 forms to get share trading with ANZ who told me they could do this for me and then wouldn't.


----------



## Grombomble

A nice guy from ANZ just called to explain why they could not support this transaction for me. So while I am still stuck with the certs, I feel a bit warmer towards the back


----------

